# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash primary victory speech

## Bryan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km-vCExtZ-4





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z78Ey0aB9Ig

----------


## Kotin



----------


## Natural Citizen

Dang. Tell us how you _really_ feel. Whew. 

Going to have to support that feller's work more. I mean, you just have to appreciate a straight shooter.

----------


## PaleoPaul

You know what they say.  Beware the nice ones.

----------


## amy31416

I'm actually looking into going into that area so I can vote for him. He's about the closest to Ron of anyone involved in politics these days.

I just have a big grin on my face--he's fantastic.

----------


## Henry Rogue

"I ran for office to stop people like you."  Message delivered.

----------


## limequat

Transcript?

----------


## EBounding

The Brian Ellis facebook page is gone already.  I wanted to ask him if his kids are upset that he spent $1M of their inheritance on this race.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Who cares what Morning Joke has to say?!

----------


## jct74

Cenk likes Justin's speech




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nvno0YEOi4

----------


## jct74

getting a little bit of blowback from hometown newspaper editorial board.  here's the link if anyone wants to drop some comments.

http://www.mlive.com/opinion/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2014/08/editorial_justin_amashs_fiery.html

----------


## jct74

Beck and crew on Justin's speech (they liked it)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VR-Q3B8-GA

----------


## Warlord

Nice jct, did Mark Levin mention it yet? He has spoken well of Amash in the past ... see here http://www.mofopolitics.com/2014/07/...ash-some-love/

----------


## Hyperion

I like the diplomatic and eloquent image Justin often shows, but man it's great to see that. I think more fire at appropriate times would attract an even bigger following.

----------


## Warlord

jct, did Mark Levin mention Amash at all?

----------


## jct74

I don't know Warlord.  I don't listen to Mark Levin, but a few other people here do.  I thought you were one of his regular listeners.

----------


## Warlord

> I don't know Warlord.  I don't listen to Mark Levin, but a few other people here do.  I thought you were one of his regular listeners.


I got tired of him lol...

----------


## jllundqu

> I got tired of him lol...


You mean you got tired of listening to a man that sounds like an angry pig with the flu, talk for three hours??

----------


## Warlord

> You mean you got tired of listening to a man that sounds like an angry pig with the flu, talk for three hours??


They dont call him The Grate One for nothing.

----------

